# Welcome to Through the Lens - PLEASE READ



## advan (Jul 8, 2015)

Welcome to the photography sub-forum. This forum is for anything photography related. If you have camera questions, ask them here. Be sure to look through the threads because there are many "What camera should I get" threads.

Have camera equipment questions? Ask here.

Have post-processing questions? Ask here.

Have technique questions? Ask here.

You may start off-topic photography threads in here(ex. landscape, portraiture). *Do not* start a spider/invert thread in here. Those belong in the appropriate sub-forum.


Go out and shoot! -AB team

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 2


----------

